# Lista de amigos/ignorar



## Laia

Hola,
Tengo una duda acerca de una opción que hay en "mensajes privados":
*Lista de amigos/ignorar*
De momento, no he "encasillado" a nadie en ninguna de las dos categorías (aunque hay algunos foreros que ya considero amigos) porque me da pereza, básicamente...  
La cuestión es:
Si pongo a alguien en la lista de "ignorar", según he leído en FAQ*, sus mensajes me quedarán ocultos, pero ¿sabrá el otro forero que no leo sus PMs? No lo sé, aunque creo que lo correcto sería que el otro forero estuviese enterado, ¿no creéis? Bueno, a ver si alguien sabe la respuesta...

Saludos compis,
Laia


*FAQ: 





> La lista de ignorar se usa para aquellas personas cuyos mensajes no quieras leer. Al agregar a alguien a tu lista de ignorar sus mensajes estarán ocultos cuando leas una discusión.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Laia,
No sé que resultado tendrá con los mensajes privados.  Si quieres...hacemos una prueba.  Ponme en tu lista de antipáticos, y te envío un MP...a ver si lo recibes.  ¿Vale?

Cuchu


----------



## Laia

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Laia,
> No sé que resultado tendrá con los mensajes privados. Si quieres...hacemos una prueba. Ponme en tu lista de antipáticos, y te envío un MP...a ver si lo recibes. ¿Vale?
> 
> Cuchu


 
Cuchu tengo un problema...
te he puesto en la lista de ignorar y me ha aparecido este mensaje: 




> Mensaje vBulletin $username es un moderador/administrador y no puedes ignorarlo.​



​ 


¿Has visto? No se te permite ser antipático


----------



## cuchuflete

Pero ¿Qué?  ¿Me dices que no puedo ser antipático?

Te aviso que soy gruñón de lo más desagradable

Búscate otro colega para el experimento.

Un abrazo con amargura y miel,
cuchu


----------



## Laia

He puesto a Vanda en la lista de ignorar a las 19.56h. A las 20.01h la sacaré de ahí  . De mientras, ella me mandará un PM. Ya os contaremos qué es lo que pasa.


----------



## Laia

Ok. Ya han pasado los 5 minutos. No he notado nada en los PMs. Sencillamente, no he recibido ninguno.
He buscado un thread donde Vanda escribió un post y me aparecía este cuadro en su lugar:
Ver post Hoy, 11.19 ​ 




> Retirar de la lista de ignorar​
> 
> Vanda​
> 
> El post no se puede mostrar ya que *Vanda* está en tu ​lista de ignorar.​


 

Ahora que he sacado a Vanda de la lista de ignorar, puedo volver a leer sus posts, pero no me consta que tenga ningún PM nuevo...  ¿Al final me lo has enviado, Vanda?


----------



## Vanda

Laia said:
			
		

> Ok. Ya han pasado los 5 minutos. No he notado nada en los PMs. Sencillamente, no he recibido ninguno.
> He buscado un thread donde Vanda escribió un post y me aparecía este cuadro en su lugar:
> Ver post Hoy, 11.19 ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora que he sacado a Vanda de la lista de ignorar, puedo volver a leer sus posts, pero no me consta que tenga ningún PM nuevo...  ¿Al final me lo has enviado, Vanda?


 
Descupe-me Laia, estava escrevendo noutro lugar e nao mandei o segundo.Vou fazê-lo agora.  Não quero ficar na sua lista de ignorar.


----------



## Laia

Vanda said:
			
		

> Descupe-me Laia, estava escrevendo noutro lugar e nao mandei o segundo.Vou fazê-lo agora.  Não quero ficar na sua lista de ignorar.


 
 jajaja... 

Finalmente no hemos hecho el experimento bien...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si me pones en lista de ignorar yo te ayudo ahora mismo... que tambien quiero enterarme


----------



## alc112

Tigger: 
yo le pregunté recién en un pm y ella está respondiendo. La puse en mi lista d eignorados. a ver qué pasa (ni le avisé)


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Si me pones en lista de ignorar yo te ayudo ahora mismo... que tambien quiero enterarme


 
Jeje... de momento tengo a alc112 hasta las 20.26h en mi lista de ignorar... si falla el experimento ya te escogeré como siguiente conejillo de indias, jeje  
(Aunque es un poco desagradable poneros ahí, aunque sean sólo 5 minutos...)


----------



## alc112

Bueno,
mandé el pm como si nada. No me dió ninguna advertencia


----------



## Laia

alc112 said:
			
		

> Bueno,
> mandé el pm como si nada. No me dió ninguna advertencia


 
Sin embargo... yo no lo he recibido!
Te acabo de sacar de la lista, y nada. Puedo ver el primer PM que me mandaste a las 20.18h (cuando todavía te tenía "admitido") que por cierto no he podido ver durante los 5 minutos, pero de las 20.21 a las 20.26, nada de nada, y ahora tampoco veo ninguno nuevo...


----------



## alc112

Entonces el veredicto es:
Los mensajes también se ignoran


----------



## Laia

alc112 said:
			
		

> Entonces el veredicto es:
> Los mensajes también se ignoran


 
Y lo que es más importante: "ni siquiera cuando sacas a la persona de la lista, ves los PMs que te ha mandado durante el tiempo que ha estado en ella. Sin embargo, vuelves a ver los PMs que la persona en cuestión te había mandado antes de que lo pusieras en la lista".

Uau  ... Que cosas os hago hacer... Soy una experimentadora un poco rara...  

Pero gracias por colaborar en la investigación


----------



## alc112

Fue un placer
Así se le saca el máximo provecho al vBulletin.
supongo que ahora cuchu o algún otro moderador cerrará el hilo
Saludos


----------



## Laia

alc112 said:
			
		

> La puse en mi lista d eignorados. a ver qué pasa (ni le avisé)


 
No!!!
Espera!!
Lo hemos hecho mal!!
Tú no tenías que ponerme a mi en ignorados, sino yo a ti!! Entonces tú me mandabas un PM y veíamos si lo recibía o no.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿¿¿Y la lista de amigos?
¿Para que sirve?


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¿¿¿Y la lista de amigos?
> ¿Para que sirve?


 
Para localizar a los amigos más rápidamente, supongo.


----------



## Laia

Mirad, es igual, abandono la investigación... al menos de momento


----------



## alc112

Tigger,
Acá tenés otros hlos sobre la lista de amigos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=47191&highlight=buddy+list
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=40865&highlight=buddy+list
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13249&highlight=buddy+list


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Je je je 
Gracias Alc


----------

